# Dirty Hymns



## cupotea (Jul 2, 2005)

The only thing that subtracts from the humor is the fact that this _really is_ a hymn I heard at church. I should've expected it; it was one of those evening services aimed at students (blecchh!).

Anyway, the title was: "Have Your Way in Me".

I don't really remember the words, but I know it went something like:
Have Your way in me, My Savior
Have Your way in me, My Lord,
etc, etc.
If that isn't the _ultimate_ "Jesus is my girlfriend" song, what is?!  
But if anybody does want to challenge this one, I'd love to hear it!

(As an aside, yes, this message means, I'm back! I've not had the internet in so long--I still don't, I'm using wireless--and I've missed you guys! Hope you've all been having a good summer so far!)


----------



## just_grace (Jul 2, 2005)

*Out of the heart...*

It depends on ones interpretation of words and phrases, people like myself with bad pasts, bunyan also used to sing lots of 'dirty' songs before we got saved, have a knowledge of what could be implied. God is Holy and we have to be holy for that is what he has commanded us to be, but we fail sometimes in our choices. He is Gracious and forgives.

I think 'filthy' is more descriptive than 'dirty'

'Dear Lord and Father of mankind forgive our foolish ways, re-clothe us in our rightful minds, in purer life thy service find, in deeper reverent praise.

We are all sinners,


----------



## satz (Jul 2, 2005)

> Anyway, the title was: "Have Your Way in Me".
> 
> I don't really remember the words, but I know it went something like:
> Have Your way in me, My Savior
> ...



heee....i know this is hardly the most meaningful song around, but how is it dirty? Ok..i can see how someone might take it to be so, but in my opinion it would require quite a stretch.

Its a shallow song maybe, but dirty?


----------



## cupotea (Jul 2, 2005)

I take it you guys haven't heard the expression to "have your way with" someone? In, with? It isn't *that* far of a stretch!


----------



## cupotea (Jul 2, 2005)

At any rate, I knew _I_ sure as heck couldn't sing it with a pure conscience. I just thought, Ughhhhh!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 2, 2005)

Hmmmm I know a hym called "Have thine own way Lord". It isn't that is it?

Have thine own way Lord
Have thine own way
Thou art the potter
I am the clay

I doubt it, but I am hoping you just heard it wrong:bigsmile:


----------



## Authorised (Jul 2, 2005)

How about:

"I want to taste your heart, Father..."


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Authorised_
> How about:
> 
> "I want to taste your heart, Father..."



With a nice Chianti?

...

Sorry  

[Edited on 7-2-2005 by JonathanHunt]


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jul 2, 2005)

It gets worse when God is called "baby" - and yes it does happen.


----------



## cupotea (Jul 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Hmmmm I know a hym called "Have thine own way Lord". It isn't that is it?
> 
> Have thine own way Lord
> ...



Unfortunately, it isn't. I've heard that one, too, though, and thought it was a bit odd. But then this one blew it out of the water. 
Yeah, I admit, it's hard to listen to those songs, not because I think the singers mean anything bad, but more because I can't help but infer bad things. Nevertheless, at least it's a silly thing to put smiles on our faces!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 2, 2005)

Hey ole Cotton,
Good to hear from you again.
I don't like most of the new praise music anyway. Is it one of the new vineyard type songs? It is probably harmless in the fact that some one wants God's grace to take their life over. I understand that. It would be cool if God would just override indwelling sin by His grace. It probably comes from some postmodern emergent church feeling. Aye?

[Edited on 7-3-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Craig (Jul 3, 2005)

What's that one "praise chorus" that goes:

"Yes Lord! Yes Lord! Yes, Yes, Lord!"

My undergrad school loved that one...it made me sick. I met with the college chaplain to discuss reforming chapels a bit...he didn't understand where I was coming from, so I bluntly explained choruses like the above were "orgasmic".


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jul 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Authorised_
> ...



you forgot the fava beans


----------

